# First Commercial Account Need Help PLEASE



## VisionLandscape (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok guys so i got a call earlier this week on a Self Storage unit in my area that is about 1000' x 200'. Thing is as all other storage units there is limited space for snow. i attached a pic showing the lot and designated places to push the snow. If possible please help with some advice on pricing. Property needs to be sanded also. Any advice helps!! Oh yea and they also offered another lot about a third of the size and has snow gates at the end of each aisle.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Dimensions would help!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What are u using to do this with plo,or skid plow or box


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

born2farm;1337416 said:


> Dimensions would help!


Sorry...I read your post too quick and did not see the dimensions...My bad. What are you plowing with?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*We can help*

Check out www.profitsareus.com.

We have an estimating package that will take the guesswork out of your estimating. If you have any questions, call us at 800-845-0499. It is simple to use!


----------



## VisionLandscape (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a 8'2 vplow and my buddy has a 7'6 straight


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I plowed a similar self storage place for a few years too, I used a 9'2" Boss v blade on year, and then used a 2 yard Komatsu wheel loader with a 12 protech. The wheel loader was the way to go. I found it difficult to just start at one end and push all the way, with out spilling a lot of snow against the doors. With the wheel loader I would back down between the buildings and take smaller passes, always staying in the middle once the blade was full. That was the best way for to do it. Another friend of mine used a high low bobcat with a blower to do a similar site in a different town. He just blew the snow over the units.

Good luck.


----------



## VisionLandscape (Oct 30, 2011)

how much did you charge if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Is that Cranston. RI.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

excav8ter;1339117 said:


> I plowed a similar self storage place for a few years too, I used a 9'2" Boss v blade on year, and then used a 2 yard Komatsu wheel loader with a 12 protech. The wheel loader was the way to go. I found it difficult to just start at one end and push all the way, with out spilling a lot of snow against the doors. With the wheel loader I would back down between the buildings and take smaller passes, always staying in the middle once the blade was full. That was the best way for to do it. Another friend of mine used a high low bobcat with a blower to do a similar site in a different town. He just blew the snow over the units.
> 
> Good luck.





VisionLandscape;1339267 said:


> how much did you charge if you don't mind me asking?


It was all hourly..... $55.00/hrs for the plow and $100.00/hr for the loader.


----------



## VisionLandscape (Oct 30, 2011)

excav8ter;1339584 said:


> It was all hourly..... $55.00/hrs for the plow and $100.00/hr for the loader.


how long did it take?

And I am in Cranston but storage unit is not


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

VisionLandscape;1339995 said:


> how long did it take?
> 
> And I am in Cranston but storage unit is not


With the truck it took as long as 5 hrs, with the loader I could do it in 2.

There was one alley that was nearly 1,000 feet long and 3 others around 200-350' long. Plus all of the drives that surrounded the buildings. Heavy snow or really deep snow took some more time. But not too much more.

The was also a small parking lot up front plus the drive from the main road, which was about 250'
The total property was aroun 9 acres, but most of it was outdoor storage for boats and RV's.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

VisionLandscape;1339995 said:


> how long did it take?
> 
> And I am in Cranston but storage unit is not


Good to see another guy from RI on here. There are a few of us here. Can't help much on the storage unit as I have never done one. It looks like a real pane though..


----------

